# Australia Rulon Plastic Rep for Members down under



## Richard King (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a fellow ask about Wear-Strip material used in machine rebuilding /building down under.  It's called Rulon 142 or it is basically the same product as Turcite .  I asked my Friend in the States who sells it all over the world.  Here is his reply.

Good morning Richard,

Please feel free to pass our representation in Australia to your customer.

Baden Prentice
General Manager
baden.p@supplyservices.co.nz

Leigh-Anne Bielby
Administration Manager
Email: leighanne@supplyservices.co.nz

Supply Services Ltd
67 Newton St
PO Box 4002
Mt Maunganui 3116
New Zealand



*| **Richard Cedrone* *| CEO | TriStar Plastics Corp. | *            508.925.7450      * |*


----------



## Richard King (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh..I did not write that, Tri-Star Plastics wrote that.  I have vacationed in Australia several years ago and someday I hope to visit New Zealand.    It seems odd that they don't have a rep in Australia. Tell me is there a lot of heavy industry in NZ ?  
Maybe I can do a scraping class there and vacation at the same time.  .  When I was in Surfers Paradise, Austrailia I met a Kiwi and we shared some tall tales, a few beers and bangers.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 24, 2013)

Kiwishooter said:


> Richard thanks for this information, but just a point New Zealand is not part of Australia, that would be like calling USA part of Canada.......Ian



From now on would you email me at Richard@handscraping.com as I can forward you email to Tri-Star and they can contact you directly.

  I have always just ordered 142..  I have no clue what grade.  

The rep should know that unless they are clueless.  Say it's for a lathe saddle.   I wrote Tri Star too, but I am swamped.  Tell the rep to contact, Richard Cedrone *[rcedrone@tstar.com]             *
He's the President and he knows what I order and who I wrote.

Rich


----------



## Richard King (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is what I found out today, when I wrote them about the grade.:

Richard,

The Rulon 142 is the grade. Attached is a sell sheet that should assist.
Please let us know if you have any further questions.

*| Richard Cedrone | CEO | TriStar Plastics Corp. | 508.925.7450 |*
* 
View attachment Rulon 142.pdf
*


----------

